# iPad 2 ou 3??



## jeserlecter (3 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous
Je compte offrir un ipad en supplément/remplacement d'un vieux macbook black SL qui commence a être en bout de course
Notre équipement se compose donc du mb noir, d'un MacBook Pro (late 2011) qui pourra servir de "base commune", d'une apple TV et de 2 iphone 4

Sachant que ce sera tres probablement du 32Go, histoire d'avoir de la marge... couleur noir et en neuf

Sachant que pour la musique, madame dispose d'un compte deezer prenium! qu'elle fait principalement du net, et un peu de serie TV (streaming ou téléchargement...)

La question est ipad 2 ou "3" y'a 100 d'écart entre les deux uniquement wifi car on peut partager nos connexions avec l'iphone 

-Y'a vraiment une grosse difference en ce qui concerne le rechargement? 
l'ecran, personnellement j'ai du mal a distinguer le retina du normal... 
-L'appareil photo, mis a part pour facetime, je vois mal madame sortir l'ipad pour prendre une photo, en ayant surtout un iphone...
-Ce qui m'inquiete par contre bien plus c'est ce qu'il sera compatible...ou pas avec ios6, voir apres...

Le 3 est il plus puissant, plus rapide? 

A ceux qui ont connus les deux...
Merci pour vos renseignements et conseils


----------



## jeserlecter (5 Septembre 2012)

Merci pourr ce comparatif complet, de toute manière je pense que je vais m'orenter vers le 3, ce sera plus simple, et pour cent euro d'écart, et j'ai une reduc de 10% normalement...comme ça va être plus qu'un appoint...
Pour moi par la suite, oui peut etre qu'un simple ipad 2 suffira (ou le 3 quand le 4 sera sorti lol)


----------

